# (๑´ㅂ`๑) ~ Closed ~



## Gracelia (Jan 21, 2015)

new thread, hi


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooooo either one of my Mayor/OC's:

Mayor Kairi- [X]

Kairi Amakura- [X]

Aerith Tanaka- [X]

Your art is so adorable 8'D Also have refs on their stash pages : ) Thanks if you do any of them<3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd like one please :3 here's my ref ^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 21, 2015)

Pick anyone you like.



Spoiler: Refs, feel free to do the marshmallows & wings if you wish


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 21, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooooo either one of my Mayor/OC's:
> 
> Mayor Kairi- [X]
> 
> ...



hi kairi!! <3 i ended up picking aerith! hope you like it n__n (psss your ocs are so cute)


----------



## milkyi (Jan 21, 2015)

Is this still open if so I'd like my oc from this thread-http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?257687-Yuelia-s-Art-Request-thread-and-Gallery everything should be on there please and thank you.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 21, 2015)

leaves this here
(x)​


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 21, 2015)

*@00toxiclove*, hope you like it~


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 21, 2015)

These are really cute! Keep up the great work (but don't overwork yourself, either!)~


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 21, 2015)

Here's a link to my OCs in case you want to draw one!
(x)

Thanks for considering! :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 21, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> hi kairi!! <3 i ended up picking aerith! hope you like it n__n (psss your ocs are so cute)



AUGH thank you : O She's absolutely adorable<3 and yay haha glad you think so hehe, I agree 8D


----------



## jupisan (Jan 21, 2015)

heres my mayor and thanks


Spoiler


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 21, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@00toxiclove*, hope you like it~



Omg I love it 0.0 it's amazing and so are you ahhh Tysm :3


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 21, 2015)

*for chibi.hoshi*: hope you like it!! your oc katy is very cute + her lil marshmallow!!! /squee/


----------



## galacticity (Jan 21, 2015)

I hope I'm not too late! :'D 



Spoiler








Sorry if it's not a good enough ref.



Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 21, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *for chibi.hoshi*: hope you like it!! your oc katy is very cute + her lil marshmallow!!! /squee/


Awwww thank you so much, that's so cute <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 21, 2015)

oooh, your art is adorable <3 id love one, if you feel like taking it~! :3 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
either ichigo or bridgette would be fantastic <3 thank you so much for the consideration~!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 21, 2015)

ahhhhg i love your art so much ;w; 
i'd love if you could do anyone from here {x}
tysm ilu <33


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 21, 2015)

*@yuelia* - i'm not sure if this is what you wanted?? your oc request thread desc. for it is _kind of_ confusing! hope you like it anyhow (sorry if i butchered T^T)







- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> leaves this here
> (x)​



o m g
i love ur mayor, hope i can pull dis OFFFF ;,)




Amissapanda said:


> These are really cute! Keep up the great work (but don't overwork yourself, either!)~



Thank you, Amissapanda! I'm getting more comfy with sketching quickly (or...TRYINg to lol)!! def. will try not to overwork! 




Kairi-Kitten said:


> AUGH thank you : O She's absolutely adorable<3 and yay haha glad you think so hehe, I agree 8D



wooot! glad you liked it! : )




galacticity said:


> I hope I'm not too late! :'D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh yeah i did one before for you (which i look back and ughhh it was terribad); hopefully i can redeem myself this time ;A;




Shirohibiki said:


> oooh, your art is adorable <3 id love one, if you feel like taking it~! :3
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
> either ichigo or bridgette would be fantastic <3 thank you so much for the consideration~!



 thnk you shiro!! sure, i will prob get to this sometime tmr, cannot refuse your request <3 since you love to make tons o people happy, the least i can dooo! + your ocs are out of this worlddd




emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhhhg i love your art so much ;w;
> i'd love if you could do anyone from here {x}
> tysm ilu <33



wahhh hi emma~ since ive done 2 for you, ill leave it for others, hope that's ok?? i can do more sometime in the future n__n/


----------



## galacticity (Jan 22, 2015)

Whoa, forgot that you did that one before! It was super cute. ;o; I don't mind if you just skip me, then. There are others who may not have any art.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 22, 2015)

*@ Nebudelic* - here you gooo! hope you like it~







_also done for the night_; will complete other requests i picked tmr or sometime :,D


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> [wahhh hi emma~ since ive done 2 for you, ill leave it for others, hope that's ok?? i can do more sometime in the future n__n/




yesyes, i figured cx that's no problem! i'd definitely love some of my ocs one day <333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> thnk you shiro!! sure, i will prob get to this sometime tmr, cannot refuse your request <3 since you love to make tons o people happy, the least i can dooo! + your ocs are out of this worlddd



oh my gosh/////// youre so sweet im cRY,,, noooo omg you spoil me thank you so much QvQ -snugs tight- thank you so much for the compliments eeeeeekkk///// <333333333 and thank you so much for accepting!!! TvT


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@ Nebudelic* - here you gooo! hope you like it~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaahh omg they looks so adorable thank you so much for drawing them <3 /hugs/​


----------



## kesttang (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> hi!
> 
> i should be doing schoolwork but... anyway
> 
> ...



Dang it. I wish I was active yesterday. Lol.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 23, 2015)

*for shiro!* - ahhh i hope i did justice ??? she was very fun to draw <3 first time i gave a chibi boobs (kekekekelol~~~~) :,D thank you for requesting!!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 23, 2015)

*for galacticity* !! hope hyou like itt~






also thinking of opening a shop?? but im not too sure, since i dont think my chibs are worth selling ,__,


----------



## pengutango (Jan 23, 2015)

I think your stuff's good enough to sell. I'm terrible at pricing, so I don't think I'd be much help there. You can always start low and increase over time. Or do the opposite and start high and you can always lower it.

Literally throwing numbers out here. I can be completely off, y'know, so just take it with a grain of salt. XD The colored ones could probably get 400+ TBT bells and the sketches like 200+ TBT bells.

At the end of the day, it's a balancing act of how much you value your time and the amount people are willing to pay for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if you do open a shop, besides pricing, don't accept more than what you can handle. It sounds like common sense, but it's always good to know since you could end up biting off more than you can chew, if you're not careful.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *for shiro!* - ahhh i hope i did justice ??? she was very fun to draw <3 first time i gave a chibi boobs (kekekekelol~~~~) :,D thank you for requesting!!



WAUUUGH THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE IT OH MY GOSH!!!! squeals its perfect <3333 THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU~~~~ you absolutely DID do her justice ;w;!!! i adore it oh my gosh thank yooooooou TwT <33333

oh also, theyre totally worth selling <333 do whatever you see fit <:


----------



## galacticity (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *for galacticity* !! hope hyou like itt~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, she looks adorable!! c: <33

And you should totally start a shop! You'd get a ton of customers~


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 24, 2015)

pengutango said:


> I think your stuff's good enough to sell. I'm terrible at pricing, so I don't think I'd be much help there. You can always start low and increase over time. Or do the opposite and start high and you can always lower it.
> 
> Literally throwing numbers out here. I can be completely off, y'know, so just take it with a grain of salt. XD The colored ones could probably get 400+ TBT bells and the sketches like 200+ TBT bells.
> 
> ...





Shirohibiki said:


> WAUUUGH THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE IT OH MY GOSH!!!! squeals its perfect <3333 THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU~~~~ you absolutely DID do her justice ;w;!!! i adore it oh my gosh thank yooooooou TwT <33333
> 
> oh also, theyre totally worth selling <333 do whatever you see fit <:





galacticity said:


> Thank you so much, she looks adorable!! c: <33
> 
> And you should totally start a shop! You'd get a ton of customers~



thank you!! im glad you both liked it.

for price suggestions, thank you for the suggestions/tips!!! ill probably think about it again once there's more fluidity and consistency with my art (ugh how 2 anatomy??????????? i hate hands). @O@


----------



## roroselle (Jan 24, 2015)

Your sketches are so adorable~
I really love the way you do the eyes c:

Your hands are good! More practice they'll be great I'm sure!
I'm also practicing on hands they're hard haha

But yeah def make a shop c:
So I can commish you too <


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 24, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Your sketches are so adorable~
> I really love the way you do the eyes c:
> 
> Your hands are good! More practice they'll be great I'm sure!
> ...



ahh <333 thank you so much!! ahah i think a shop, i would feel overwhelmed ;v;. perhaps an auction ^^;

did this today~ it's a chibi patch doll (claps). one of pengutango's new oc, *Olive* (super qt)~


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 24, 2015)

Aww she is so cute!!!!  Did you also draw the little pink puff in your siggie?


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 24, 2015)

streaming <3

https://join.me/765-943-323

also tyvm for the kind words, snapdragon!! and the paca', nope! i found it online and decided to colour it ^^; i wish i knew where it came from!


----------



## kesttang (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey Grace, are you still accepting requests? Just wondering.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 24, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Hey Grace, are you still accepting requests? Just wondering.



hi kesttang! not for freebies, but i may host an auction soon ;;

*for pengutango* !!!!!!!! your cutie oc, Sapphira! Thank you to those who tuned in to watch <3 you are amazingg


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> hi kesttang! not for freebies, but i may host an auction soon ;;
> 
> *for pengutango* !!!!!!!! your cutie oc, Sapphira! Thank you to those who tuned in to watch <3 you are amazingg



It's so cuute~ <3 ^_^ Thanks for streaming~


----------



## kesttang (Jan 24, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> hi kesttang! not for freebies, but i may host an auction soon ;



Yeah... I'll just wait for ... a shop. Lol, if you ever gonna open a shop for this.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 25, 2015)

*pengutango's* oc, Aurelia! Last one of the night~






thank you so much to those who tuned in to watch <3 i appreciate it! (you know who you are  )~ i'll be opening an auction for these "patch doll" chibis. will post a link shortly if anyone is interested ;o;


----------



## pengutango (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you SO much for drawing my lovely new OCs!! <33 Glad they could help you practice and best of luck with your auction, my friend.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 25, 2015)

Ahhhhh so cute<3<(^_^)>Good luck with your auction ;D


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 25, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Thank you SO much for drawing my lovely new OCs!! <33 Glad they could help you practice and best of luck with your auction, my friend.



You're welcome. Glad you liked em'! <3



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhhh so cute<3<(^_^)>Good luck with your auction ;D



hehehee
ive gotten lazy, so i think i'll open up slots!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 25, 2015)

ahhhh i want one! i'll edit <33

*Reference*: {x}
*TBT Offer*: uh is 600 for two enough? i can go higher if you want more c:
*Art Style *: Chibi / Chibi Sketch (either one)


----------



## kesttang (Jan 25, 2015)

*Reference*: http://i.imgur.com/2QOg7l2.png
*TBT Offer*: 350 BTB
*Art Style *: Chibi Sketch
*Other*: Thank you very much!

By the way, thank you very much for the stream. Even though I wasn't active, it's still interesting to see you draw. Art amazes me even though I can't draw. Ha, keep up the great work!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 25, 2015)

*Reference*: Kairi Amakura- [X] or if she is easier--Aerith Tanaka- [X]
*TBT Offer*: 600+
*Art Style *: Chibi Patch Doll
*Other*: Kairi has vicious/sharp eyes, has the cloth in front in the back too 8D Not sure if this costs extra, but if Kairi can she hold a dagger like in the stash ref? If Aerith a fan? if not absolutely fine : )

If necessary I can post for extra TBT dis is my last TBT hehe xD Also whoever is easier to do a patch doll with 8'D Added both OC's to pick from xD Love dem dollies<3


----------



## kassie (Jan 25, 2015)

*Reference*: [*Here*]
*TBT Offer*: 750-800 TBT?
*Art Style *: Chibi Patch Doll / Chibi / Chibi Sketch / Quick Sketch
*Other*: Can she be holding the chocolate cake collectible? [*x*] Also no basket or beret please c:

Thank you for considering ♥


----------



## sej (Jan 25, 2015)

Omg I need a Chibi patch doll ahhhh! I must save up TBT!


----------



## pengutango (Jan 25, 2015)

Haha, see you opened up a shop instead. Still cool.  Good luck and can't wait to see what you draw in the future.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 25, 2015)

Heheh, thanks Pengu! Will take a look at requests in a bit ;o;


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 25, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> -snip-



Hi Emma~ Please send over 600 BTB at your next earliest convenience~ I read the story for the two characters, very cute! :,D




kesttang said:


> *Reference*: http://i.imgur.com/2QOg7l2.png
> *TBT Offer*: 350 BTB
> *Art Style *: Chibi Sketch
> *Other*: Thank you very much!
> ...



Thank you! I'm glad you were able to tune in at some point :,D! Please send the payment whenever you can~




Kairi-Kitten said:


> -snip-



600 is fine m'dear!! I'll do a Kairi patch doll n__n~!! She has such a sexy outfit~ XD




selcouth said:


> -snip-
> 
> Thank you for considering ♥



heyo~ 750 tbt is fine. Please send it over whenever you can! ^^

*for those with slots* - I'll send over completed versions and if you'd like any changes, please let me know. If there wasn't too much detail to work with (comments), I'll do my best to draw your OCs~ :,) Thanks so much for ordering (my first batch <333 )




Sej said:


> Omg I need a Chibi patch doll ahhhh! I must save up TBT!



wuh huhuhu i'll be here waiting!!


----------



## kesttang (Jan 25, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you were able to tune in at some point :,D! Please send the payment whenever you can~



Anytime, always will watch and support ya stream and whatnot. Thank you for the commission! I will order more later on again. Hehe. Probably request my fiance later.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 25, 2015)

Sent the TBT ;D


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 25, 2015)

https://join.me/295-447-910


----------



## boujee (Jan 25, 2015)

꒰♡ˊ͈ ु꒳ ूˋ͈꒱.⑅*♡ So beautiful and tempted 
I'll be back ヾ(◍’౪`◍)ﾉﾞ♡


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 25, 2015)

*for Kairi-Kitten* <3 thank you so much for commissioning me!!! i feel so honoured and happy that you like my art :,D <3 enjoy!!


----------



## kassie (Jan 25, 2015)

Sending now c: Thanks!!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 25, 2015)

ah also to add: i do the slots by feel; ill be doing emma's and kesttangs next !!! after my break (lol)~ XD i need to read a bunch of crap /tear...........

for *first batch peeps*, ill be doing a lil something special for each of you! thank you for being the 1st shop batch<3


- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Sending now c: Thanks!!



got it! n__n; thank you! made the changes to op~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 25, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> ah also to add: i do the slots by feel; ill be doing emma's and kesttangs next !!! after my break (lol)~ XD i need to read a bunch of crap /tear...........
> 
> for *first batch peeps*, ill be doing a lil something special for each of you! thank you for being the 1st shop batch<3
> 
> ...



Oooo good luck again, and nawws that's so sweet of you<3<(^_^)>I can't wait to see what everyone else's looks like ;D


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 25, 2015)

https://join.me/444-803-880

doin' emmas piece for a bit! ~


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 25, 2015)

may resume a lil later! im off to play don't starve together :,D thank you to those who tuned in for that short amt of time!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 25, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> may resume a lil later! im off to play don't starve together :,D thank you to those who tuned in for that short amt of time!!!



Oh gawd *hides face in shame 8'D*  vanished for food and I am ragged today lol, will definitely watch the next one longer : )


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> may resume a lil later! im off to play don't starve together :,D thank you to those who tuned in for that short amt of time!!!



Don't Starve is a great game. I actually haven't played it for the longest time. It's my most played game on Steam. I want to play it with my fiance... Lol.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 26, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Don't Starve is a great game. I actually haven't played it for the longest time. It's my most played game on Steam. I want to play it with my fiance... Lol.



Nice~ I'm still very noobie at it. I play with 5-6 friends, so it's pretty fun! So far, the longest survival we've had is about 49 days or something like that. Have to say, I really hate the winter time -___-; ...


----------



## sej (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Gracelia! c: I find your art soooooo amazing! I am in love with your art <3
I'm not sure whether u are still considering requests, but I will just put my mayor for consideration c: (x)
Tysm c:


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Nice~ I'm still very noobie at it. I play with 5-6 friends, so it's pretty fun! So far, the longest survival we've had is about 49 days or something like that. Have to say, I really hate the winter time -___-; ...



Yeah........ Winter time... You'll starve to death for sure. Lol. That's the challenge of this game. It's much harder than Minecraft. I like MC too though. Ha. x D


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 26, 2015)

Sej said:


> Hi Gracelia! c: I find your art soooooo amazing! I am in love with your art <3
> I'm not sure whether u are still considering requests, but I will just put my mayor for consideration c: (x)
> Tysm c:



ahmmm im taking shop orders but not freebie requests?? ;; but thank u!!! 




kesttang said:


> Yeah........ Winter time... You'll starve to death for sure. Lol. That's the challenge of this game. It's much harder than Minecraft. I like MC too though. Ha. x D



yeah, too much hunger Q_Q.. I've not played MC as I don't prefer it, but heard many great things! n__n; you should get don't starve together (beta) and play with your fiance too~

also streaming, idk if anyone is around LOL TT
https://join.me/321-184-863


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> yeah, too much hunger Q_Q.. I've not played MC as I don't prefer it, but heard many great things! n__n; you should get don't starve together (beta) and play with your fiance too~
> 
> also streaming, idk if anyone is around LOL TT
> https://join.me/321-184-863



MC is cool. It's another survival game. Yeah, I'm thinking about getting the beta or I could just wait since I don't really have that much time right now. Don't Starve has a unique art style that I really like. My fiance wasn't a big fan of the art style. Yay! Streammm! Gonna get ready for school though... Ugh.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 26, 2015)

*Reference*: Will PM these over to you since you said I could when I asked in the stream.
*TBT Offer*: Uh... 600? Not sure. XD After you see the refs, please let me know a modified price, if needed.
*Art Style *: Chibi (maybe chibi sketch.. I dunno I need to make up my mind on which..)
*Other*: I'll include any additional notes via PM if needed.

Thanks for the consideration~


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 26, 2015)

for *emmatheweirdo*!! thank you so much for commissioning me <3 i hope you like it! :,D. i also made a quick bg one too, im so sorry its terribad LOL but you get the idea!!! 








Spoiler: lul prep ur eyes













- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> *Reference*: Will PM these over to you since you said I could when I asked in the stream.
> *TBT Offer*: Uh... 600? Not sure. XD After you see the refs, please let me know a modified price, if needed.
> *Art Style *: Chibi
> *Other*: I'll include any additional notes via PM if needed.
> ...



ok :, ) added to slots!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 26, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> for *emmatheweirdo*!! thank you so much for commissioning me <3 i hope you like it! :,D. i also made a quick bg one too, im so sorry its terribad LOL but you get the idea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh omg tysm <33 I actually fell asleep while I was on the stream oops ;w; I was super tired, but I love it so much it's amazing holy wow *v*


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 26, 2015)

you're welcome emma!! <3 tysm for commissioning me! and pss ur ocs are so cute~ darby reminds me of beau hahaha XDDD

kesttang's piece
https://join.me/471-205-972


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 26, 2015)

for kesttang!!! i hope you enjoy <3 tysm for commissioning me heheh






lil heart animated ~


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2015)

*Reference*: 



Spoiler: Reference









 Her Dress ->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*TBT Offer*: 350 Please.
*Art Style *:Chibi
*Other*:

Save this for when slots are open.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> for kesttang!!! i hope you enjoy <3 tysm for commissioning me heheh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, I'm gonna show this to my fiance! You did an amazing job on our characters! It's actually on point with everything! When my hair grows out, it actually looks like that. The pants isn't exactly what I wear but I do have them. My fiance is on point with everything. I like the ASIAN PEACE sign. Super cool! I also wanted to say thank you for streaming and did a little animation for us. It's really hard to draw feet position. I'm not trying to be rude because you know how much I respect you and I can't probably draw anything if my life is depending on it. The feet is a little bit awkward. Just letting you know though but I'm pretty sure you already know. I really like it though. Great job on the commission Grace! And it was nice meeting ya boyfriend too!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 26, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Omg, I'm gonna show this to my fiance! You did an amazing job on our characters! It's actually on point with everything! When my hair grows out, it actually looks like that. The pants isn't exactly what I wear but I do have them. My fiance is on point with everything. I like the ASIAN PEACE sign. Super cool! I also wanted to say thank you for streaming and did a little animation for us. It's really hard to draw feet position. I'm not trying to be rude because you know how much I respect you and I can't probably draw anything if my life is depending on it. The feet is a little bit awkward. Just letting you know though but I'm pretty sure you already know. I really like it though. Great job on the commission Grace! And it was nice meeting ya boyfriend too!



thank you!! glad you like it ~ i'm not sure if the pants had that pattern on it or not ^^; but it's easily removeable XD. as for the feet, thanks for the feedback! I think it's the style i draw chibs in (otherwise they'd point the correct way)~ but it's a work in progress + hands XD (how2anatomy???). revised in the spoiler! let me know if there's anything else you'd want changed~!! glad you are happy with it. thanks again for commissioning me :')



Spoiler: here are the revised versions :,)



regular





animated


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> thank you!! glad you like it ~ i'm not sure if the pants had that pattern on it or not ^^; but it's easily removeable XD. as for the feet, thanks for the feedback! I think it's the style i draw chibs in (otherwise they'd point the correct way)~ but it's a work in progress + hands XD (how2anatomy???). revised in the spoiler! let me know if there's anything else you'd want changed~!! glad you are happy with it. thanks again for commissioning me :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, I hope you don't take it as an insult with my suggestion. I don't know how and I think it's amazing that people can put lines and make shapes then create pictures. You're very talented and I always enjoyed your art works. Thanks you for redoing it! I think that fixed everything. I like the picture that you did before too. I really enjoy your style too Grace. Oh! I love the Asian Peace sign. Ha, I can't wait to show my fiance. Thank you very much again! Looking forward to more stream and art works from ya. I'll commission you again and again, and again. : D


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

Am I allowed to order again? heheh c:


----------



## kesttang (Jan 27, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Am I allowed to order again? heheh c:



I was... wondering... the same thing! Ha. Grace is probably ... be like... -.-


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

kesttang said:


> I was... wondering... the same thing! Ha. Grace is probably ... be like... -.-



I should probably save my bells, but too cute... can't resist... art...
I have an addiction and I need help


----------



## kesttang (Jan 27, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I should probably save my bells, but too cute... can't resist... art...
> I have an addiction and I need help



Same... here. Ha.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 27, 2015)

I posted my order form tell me when to pay ^^;


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 27, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> for kesttang!!! i hope you enjoy <3 tysm for commissioning me heheh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are SO STINKING CUTE!!!!!! Need to save-up my TBT!!!!!!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 27, 2015)

Nvm my order.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 28, 2015)

Been busy all day! And it will be like this all week... if I find the time, I'll slowly chip away at commissions ^^;

thank you for your kind words + it's all your choice if youd like to commission again ^^~ i'm happy and honoured you two (emma, kesttang) really love the art and would return!! :,)


----------



## kesttang (Jan 29, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Been busy all day! And it will be like this all week... if I find the time, I'll slowly chip away at commissions ^^;
> 
> thank you for your kind words + it's all your choice if youd like to commission again ^^~ i'm happy and honoured you two (emma, kesttang) really love the art and would return!! :,)



Thank you very much! Yeah, life gets busy sometime. Take care. I'll be busy too so making a new reference sheet will take a while then I'll request.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 30, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Thank you very much! Yeah, life gets busy sometime. Take care. I'll be busy too so making a new reference sheet will take a while then I'll request.



Woo! I look forward to seeing it! Thanks for your kind words. Life _does_ get busy. I'm so excited to finally be off after todays' nursing shift; I can draw a bit tonight~

*@ selcouth,* sorry for the wait mdear!!! I have high hopes of finishing your piece tonight (the main one at least) and will work on a lil' something else for you too (as part of 1st batch)


----------



## Sholee (Jan 30, 2015)

holy crrrrr_p! Your art improved so much from your last thread!! Teach me your ways!


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey Grace can you draw animals or dragons?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow these are adorable ~_~ if I get a new town/mayor I'd love to try and place an order


----------



## pengutango (Jan 30, 2015)

Gracelia, btw, I think you forgot to update the thread. It's says the stream has been on the last few days and I don't think you're streaming right now.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 30, 2015)

Sholee said:


> holy crrrrr_p! Your art improved so much from your last thread!! Teach me your ways!



Thank you Sholee! I think I have improved too /tear/ practice practice practice is the way to improve! ^^ (also im practicing certain styles and being more consistent with them vs. experimenting XD)



S a t a n i said:


> Hey Grace can you draw animals or dragons?



Not so much! I'm kind of terribad at them, when I sketch them it's ok, but being super detailed - i'm not that far yet QQ



Ahri said:


> Wow these are adorable ~_~ if I get a new town/mayor I'd love to try and place an order



thank youu!!! i look forward to an order one day <3



pengutango said:


> Gracelia, btw, I think you forgot to update the thread. It's says the stream has been on the last few days and I don't think you're streaming right now.



XD ahaha thanks for that, I have updated it (oops!!!)


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 30, 2015)

*Reference*: UGH...I don't have one yet...I will update real soon...I hope
*TBT Offer*: 500 TBT
*Art Style *: Chibi Sketch
*Other*: I am just in love with my mayor that you did! (Blue Party Dress, Black Floppy hat) 

My Second town is just being set up. Her name is Alice...in Wonderland 

Light Blonde Hair (in a bun style), Blue "Sparkle" eyes, white tights, black mary janes and her dress is this QR code: 






Her eyes are the blue on the far right:






Hair color is the lightest blonde, on the right:


----------



## pengutango (Jan 30, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> XD ahaha thanks for that, I have updated it (oops!!!)



Anytime, though that also includes the stream link.  That's still there too.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 30, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> *Reference*: UGH...I don't have one yet...I will update real soon...I hope
> *TBT Offer*: 500 TBT
> *Art Style *: Chibi Sketch
> *Other*: I am just in love with my mayor that you did! (Blue Party Dress, Black Floppy hat)
> ...



sure sure sure! so glad you loved it <3 it's always a pleasure speaking to you and certainly, it's more of a pleasure drawing for you! :,D i've also left a VM reply!~


----------



## Sholee (Jan 30, 2015)

Bahhhh i cant decide if i want the chibi patch or the chibi sketch! Giving an indecisive person so many options is baddd


----------



## kassie (Jan 30, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@ selcouth,* sorry for the wait mdear!!! I have high hopes of finishing your piece tonight (the main one at least) and will work on a lil' something else for you too (as part of 1st batch)



Don't worry about it at all, take your time!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 31, 2015)

https://join.me/888-418-461


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 31, 2015)

*for selcouth!* - thank you for commissioning me!! let me know if you'd like any changes? ;o; hope you like it, and sorry for the wait!






- - - Post Merge - - -

also taking a break  but will be back and stream sometime later~! thank you for those who tuned in!!


----------



## kassie (Jan 31, 2015)

Just seen this, thank you so much! I love it ♥


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

*Reference*: Here
*TBT Offer*: 425 TBT? c:
*Art Style *: *Chibi Patch Doll* / Chibi / Chibi Sketch / Quick Sketch
*Other*: The line across her face is a scar, but no blood or anything lol.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 1, 2015)

*Reference*: 
  (white stockings, lemon slices on her cheeks, blue eyes, crown on her head c
*TBT Offer*: 350? c:
*Art Style *: Chibi Sketch
*Other*: thanks <3


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 1, 2015)

Sej said:


> *Reference*: Here
> *TBT Offer*: 425 TBT? c:
> *Art Style *: *Chibi Patch Doll* / Chibi / Chibi Sketch / Quick Sketch
> *Other*: The line across her face is a scar, but no blood or anything lol.



Accepted. I reckon the hair are two pigtails? And what kind of shoes does your OC have? It's not shown there, so any direction is lovely ;p. Please send your payment whenever you're next available to~ thank youu!!




Amilee said:


> *Reference*: View attachment 83009  (white stockings, lemon slices on her cheeks, blue eyes, crown on her head c
> *TBT Offer*: 350? c:
> *Art Style *: Chibi Sketch
> *Other*: thanks <3



Accepted! Please send the payment when you're next available.  Thank you!

Quite busy with schooling, so I'll get around to commissions whenever; thanks for the patience everyone!


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Accepted. I reckon the hair are two pigtails? And what kind of shoes does your OC have? It's not shown there, so any direction is lovely ;p. Please send your payment whenever you're next available to~ thank youu!!



She has black fluffy boots aha
And yep! Two pigtails c: 
Tysm! Sending TBT now c:


----------



## Sholee (Feb 1, 2015)

*Reference*:




*TBT Offer*: 400?
*Art Style *: Chibi Patch Doll
*Other*: If possible, could i request longer hair, like a little past the shoulders. Thanks!


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 1, 2015)

https://join.me/761-607-839


----------



## kesttang (Feb 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Woo! I look forward to seeing it! Thanks for your kind words. Life _does_ get busy. I'm so excited to finally be off after todays' nursing shift; I can draw a bit tonight~
> 
> *@ selcouth,* sorry for the wait mdear!!! I have high hopes of finishing your piece tonight (the main one at least) and will work on a lil' something else for you too (as part of 1st batch)



I have been super busy too. Ahh, I probably won't have the reference done by this week so I'll just wait until I can order again. Ah, your art is amazing! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 2, 2015)

Sej~ please kindly clear your inbox! 



Sholee said:


> *Reference*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm~ did you want the beret as well? ;o; will try to do your char justice~ (i prob wont get around to this for a while)



kesttang said:


> I have been super busy too. Ahh, I probably won't have the reference done by this week so I'll just wait until I can order again. Ah, your art is amazing! Keep up the great work!



sure!! take your time! if you need help with reference sheets, pengutango is excellent at making them~


----------



## Sholee (Feb 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> hmmm~ did you want the beret as well? ;o; will try to do your char justice~ (i prob wont get around to this for a while)



if the beret is too difficult, u dont need to add it 
im fine with waiting


----------



## sej (Feb 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Sej~ please kindly clear your inbox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooops sowie
Cleared c:


----------



## kesttang (Feb 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Sej~ please kindly clear your inbox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll keep that in mind. Thank you~!


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 5, 2015)

*@ sej*: hope you like it! thank you for commissioning me! 

+ sorry i've not really been working on commissions... hopefully i'll get some time on sat  
(pss i kind of work on commissions each slowly, i work on others when i just hit a block on one of the other pieces.. )
+ in the process of making a new thread! (yey)


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@ sej*: hope you like it! thank you for commissioning me!
> 
> + sorry i've not really been working on commissions... hopefully i'll get some time on sat
> (pss i kind of work on commissions each slowly, i work on others when i just hit a block on one of the other pieces.. )
> + in the process of making a new thread! (yey)



hhffuufdilfuufhdhdhdjnfjnsnjd ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
WHAT OMG I LOVE IT SOOO MUCH OMG YOU HAVE MAGIC HANDS HOW DO YOU DO IT AHHHHHH!
LOOK HOW YOU DID HER HAIR AND HER DRESS AND EVERYTHING! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! HOOOOOWWWWW
TYSM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111


----------



## Amilee (Feb 6, 2015)

i just wanted to let you know that i paid you c:


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 6, 2015)

Amilee said:


> i just wanted to let you know that i paid you c:



Yep, I have already updated it from before! :,)


- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, working on some pieces today. Got sick, so... that sucked. XD

 new thread, please clickkk here! :,D


----------

